# MDC Rangers



## scout

Just wondering how do you get a job with the MDC Rangers. was out in the west this pass weekend and saw them. working with the state police and EPO. they had all the Toys. ATV's, JD Gators. A trooper was riding in a gator with a Ranger. I hear that MSP & Epo and the MDC have a great working relationship.


----------



## tomahawk

Out west? Doesn't the MDC stick to Metro Boston??


----------



## Delta9

They also get to "patrol" the quabbin and a few other watershed areas for boston...


----------



## mpd61

I've seen the Ranger jobs listed on the HRD CEO job listing from time to time. AFAIK there is no academy or firearms involved, and of course you'll not be buying a Mercedes with your pay.


----------



## Delta9

And in regards to getting a job, if you're not connected, to get a FT job you have to start out as a seasonal ranger for a period of time before being considered for a FT slot.


----------



## ELO

I've seen the Rangers doing details this past week on the Mattapan, Milton line w/ the SP. Driving around in what looked like an old bronco and wearing the "smokey" hats!


----------



## scout

thanks for some input. I hear now that to be a MDC Watershed Ranger you need to know your stuff. Environmental Science & Policy and conservation issues. I was told they enforce CMR's 350. have to check this out better. Thanks guy


----------



## Anonymous

All you really need is either a checkbook or a connected hack relative.....


----------



## Randbo

IS'T MDC RANGER A NICE WORD FOR POLITICAL HACK WHO DOES NOTHING AND HAS LITTLE TRANIING?? YA, AND THE DETAIL THING BOTHERS ME REAL BAD, LEAVE THOSE TO US, LOCALS OR STATIES, LET THE HACKS PROTECT THE CAPITAL!!!


----------



## Anonymous

You people and the MDC. They have all the right in the world to do detail. Why would a local be better than a Ranger. It's if a Mdc road or not. You locals should stay off the State roads. let the MSP, EPO's, MDC do their job. To Scout, get all the training you can get and plus some. It's a growing force. some where around 130 Rangers state wide from Springfield to Boston. Northshore to southshore and maybe Camp Edwards soon on the cape


----------



## Mikey682

Hey Randbo-
political hack or not, I dont sh*t on other peoples full time jobs. L/E work is just as honorable as the guy that fixes my car...No matter if you are Ranger, Muni, Campus, Statie,cape summer...or even PRIVATE SECURITY  
So many people get jobs because of connections its not even worth talking about, hell, its probably going to get me a f/t job down the road. 
Careful who you talk down to....when the shit hits the fan you never know who will be the first one there to save your ass.


----------



## ROBOCOP1982

Well said..Mikey...It seems to me that the people who keep shitting on other peoples jobs have insecurity issues of thier own.







(Not to point any fingers..)


----------



## Anonymous

Mikey682 right on brother. Back in the 70's I had a wise guy young officer give me a hard time with my kids in the car. well two months passed by and this dept needed outside help who do you think came to the aid. He didn't know who I was. Not like some local's flashing a badge. I know a few MDC brothers and i would be there for them. and them for me.


----------



## Anonymous

Scout Mdc Ranger Force is very hard to get hired. the Marine unit is the hardest of all most are former Coast Guard or Navy. The Reservation Rangers are mostly Firemen or police. The watershed Rangers are Environmental & Conservation people. The state house is who you know .Try to get training. The mdc has Rangers and the DEM have Park Rangers. If you want to be a Park Ranger Go to the Dept of Environmental managment. If you what to be a P/S Ranger try for the MDC.


----------



## VAP1773

Randbo, So you worked a summer down on the cape and you are a special somewhere in central Mass. MY!! What an extensive LE career you have had. It seems to me that you have never been rolling around on the ground in a slug fest with a dirt bag. You take help where EVER it comes from. I don't care if it is a girl scout, you take the help. So don't go around telling someone else that they are a hack, they might be the one who saves your ass next time.


----------



## Randbo

hmmmmm, I don't work in any town with the MDC so I don't hink they will be backing me up! MDC rangers should never do details! They are not police officers, again political hacks!!


----------



## Guest

OK heres my







I used to work for the MDC Rangers somtime ago (seasonal). I have to admit ( but not proud to) I most definitley got my seasonal position due to a certain someone making a phone call. I did try to get a fulltime position and was confronted by a Lt. John Strasulio at the time ( now the chief ). That I should have a few certain politicians makes some calls on my behalf. Well obviuosly my connection was'nt strong enough for a full time position but ok for a seasonal position. So I gave it a shot and it did'nt work But trust me the political hacks statements have alot of validity, trust me I know.

I also did keep up the fight and got interviews for the watershed division which function is completely different than that of the other divisions. You really have to hone your woodland skills for that job in addition to knowing someone that can MAKE THE CALL sort of speak.

As for the marine unit if your not playing hockey with David Balfour and his buddies, just give it up, because it 's not happening.

The MDC it so tainted by the political hack ora than any other agency in this state.

Sorry if this piss's anyone on this forum off but trust me its true.

Oh ya one more thing yes I knew someone so I was a political hack ( not proud of it) but I was. I personally dont agree with the way they hire people but hey were on the subject and I just want ed to put in my


----------



## VAP1773

If they aren't in your town why are you whining about them taking details?


----------



## Randbo

Hunter is my new best freind!!!


----------



## PearlOnyx

I always get a kick out of the people on this board calling other people "hacks". I would love to see these same people in a situation where a connected friend of their family offers to make a call for them, for a really great job. Would they in this situation be "noble" and turn the political favor down? Let's be honest, law enforcement in Massachusetts is extremley political. Most of us sometime in our career will need or receive some sort of favor. The "holier than thou" attitude of those slinging the word "hack" just doesn't make sense.

Note: I tried to post this earlier, but my computer crapped out. So if it shows up twice, my apoligies.


----------



## Delta9

Personally, I've got nothing against the rangers themselves. I'm sure at some point I'll be called a hack as well, but I'd like to think I was hired on merits  ... I just have issues with some of the MDC administrators that I've had run ins with over the past years and their mind sets.


----------



## Anonymous

Hey Randbo, I hear you drive for a Towing Co.and work as a rent a cop at a Mall. and 19 / 20 years old. Don't talk about a person untill you walk in their shoe. I have a feeling you wouldn't walk in the quabbin woods at 1:30 Am unarmed. Rangers do. with no back up or a hour away. and alone


----------



## Gil

> Originally posted by <Greenhornet/MTA>:
> *Hey Randbo, I hear you drive for a Towing Co.and work as a rent a cop at a Mall. and 19 / 20 years old. Don't talk about a person untill you walk in their shoe. I have a feeling you wouldn't walk in the quabbin woods at 1:30 Am unarmed. Rangers do. with no back up or a hour away. and alone*


I have 10 to 12 years on Randbo and I would NOT walk the Quabbin woods at 1:30 am unarmed and no backup...It's called common sense


----------



## Anonymous

Just thought i would throw my two cents in about the MDC Rangers, especially in the Watersheds....doesnt seem like anyone who has posted actually knows what they do! Having worked with them many times, they do more than most LE people do. They fight fires, they patrol, and yes enforce 350s (without the gun that LE needs), theyre first responder certified and theyre educators. Wonder how many of you can find your way out of the woods in the dark? When you find out what a watershed is and be able to teach it to the people of Ma., then you have a right to gripe about them. As for the details......my dog could direct traffic if he was allowed to, doesnt take a special skill.....Until you kow what youre talking about, you should stay with patrolling the highways and roads!


----------



## 40th MPOC#309

Right on Mikey 682! (Boy that shows my age-at least I'm younger than mpd61). Regardless of our affiliation/agency, we are all on the same team. I'd jump in on the action w/any L.E. folk if needed-what the hell, even if not needed........


----------



## frank dreban

> Originally posted by <LE-Ranger>:
> *Scout Mdc Ranger Force is very hard to get hired. the Marine unit is the hardest of all most are former Coast Guard or Navy. The Reservation Rangers are mostly Firemen or police. The watershed Rangers are Environmental & Conservation people. The state house is who you know .Try to get training. The mdc has Rangers and the DEM have Park Rangers. If you want to be a Park Ranger Go to the Dept of Environmental managment. If you what to be a P/S Ranger try for the MDC.*


they have no former coasties or navy. the former coastie they had, just left. for the T.


----------



## Irishpride

From what I've seen with MDC Rangers they are professional and well organized. From what I'm guessing about Randbo he was trying to mimic what was posted on this board about the MDC Rangers a few months ago. The thing you missed Randbo was that the person who posted the "hack" comment about MDC the first time wasn't a 19-y/o kid w/next to no experience. Don't worry Randbo you'll hopefully gain some respect for what other people do for a living, and learn to mind your own business sooner or later. But if its any consolation prize I am under the understanding the when the MDC Rangers do traffic details they only get time and a half (starting pay is about $12/hr, so figure $18/hr) cause they do not have a detail clause written into their contract.


----------



## Anonymous

Yes I would take help from any of the Rangers BUT... I agree that they have their place and they are attempting to BE cops. Like the Deputies/CO's if you want to be a cop take the Test!! Every year they attempt to get more and more LEO power. Blue lights on the back and then they put two blue lights on the front and then they have bikes now. What happens when the are near downtown and they have a shooting and the people (with bad guys in tow) go running towards them. Ooppppssss.. We already had a MDC force and they merged them...
On that note the money that they are getting for all the new toys that I continually see them with should go to the Cities,Towns and Staties.. It is no better then Framingham and Boston PD along with the State waiting for the new fingerprint machine and what do they do. They give it the Middlesex County Sheriff's Office. Why do think, I was screw and I had a blast but I took the TEST and get on the job . The HACKS direct all the funds to other hacks yeah I know some good Rangers and some great Deputies/CO's but if you want to be a cop take the TEST!!!

Fire away I just got my new vest!!


----------



## Guest

OK I want to pipe in here one more time on this subject. As far as MDC Rangers goes as individuals and the job outline itself, and there function on a daily basis there is a need for them (especially in the Quabbin area). I still know a few and there not bad guys there doing an honest days work. It's the way they aquire employee's thats Sh!tty. But hey thats the mechanics of this system in this state.

Now I know and admit I was a political hack myself. And like I said before not proud of it,but MAKE NO MISTAKE ABOUT IT ,if thats what it took for me to get the job (whether it be MDC or otherwise) SORRY but I would do it again. And if it offends people I apolagize those are'nt my intentions here.

I definitley empathize with those who are more deserving of a position than someone commonly refered to as a political hack. But at the same time there is and old saying and it does have some validity to it.

"WHEN IN ROME DO AS THE ROMANS"

Thats just the way it is here in Massachusetts and we all know this.
Of course even in knowing someone (politically) you still have to take the exam/s.

I'm not saying it's right what the MDC or any other gov entity does when hiring people to satisfy a political favor but it's just the way it is, and until it changes thats the way it's going to continue to be.
Honestly, it sucks but its not going to change (atleast anytime soon).

Should someone get hired because of who they know?Absoulutley not,

Should it be based on merit and quaifications? Most Definitely.

But the hiring system here in this state is so poisened with politics.And for those who dont know anyone (politicily thats is )It sucks because there are alot of good qualified men/women out there that are right for the job, and rightfully deserve it.

I dont know thats just my







And if I offended anyone I do apoligize like I said earlier those are'nt my intentions here. I'm just calling it the way I see it.


----------



## Randbo

have a feeling you wouldn't walk in the quabbin woods at 1:30 Am unarmed. Rangers do. with no back up or a hour away. and alone

WHY WOULD ANYONE WHO IS SMART WALK AROUND THE QUABBIN AT 1:30 AM???? THAT WOULD RE STUPIED AND ONLY A DUMB PERSON WOULD TRY!!!


----------



## Anonymous

Randbo, When you are being paid to do a job and your job is to find someone or thing at 1:30 Am in the Quabbin or other MDC area. you do it. Ranger have Guts Both the Males and Females on the Job. It's all part of their job. Also a few are Fed Trained thru US Forest service as LE Rangers. Paid by them self. $2,300 . Blue Hill's, Quabbin, Wauchusett Rangers are # 1. Glad to help you Brothers. HOWS THE FISHING


----------



## mpd61

Hey MPOC!

You lying old fly-boy! You are three (3) months older than me









And I am also tired of the "mines bigger" attitude towards other law agencies. BUT.........I do believe the MDC rangers are not even required to have Res/Int Academy and or other training. I beleieve they are qualified professionals, however, I think they are pushing it with details........


----------



## shifty

Hmm!!! I was on a car stop one night and for some reason an MDC Ranger stopped and asked if i was all set!

What the hell is he gonna do to help me anyways?? Throw his campaign hat at the operator if he got out of hand. This state needs help in getting rid of this waste.


----------



## Guest

Maybe he was looking for a picinic basket, hey BooBoo, LOL.

Oh no someone call BIG JOHN over at the MDC an tell him he and his Rangers are out of control. BIG JOHN STRAZULO that is, he's the the big cheese over there now. I dont think he wears a campiagn hat though I think his is a Stetson 20 gal hat, seeing wear he's the Chief and all. I think he wears Spurs too, 
I heard those are going to be unifrom requirement for all the rangers.

On a more serious note I heard John Strazulo is going to be the new MDC Commissioner now that Balfour is gone.


----------



## dekk

Guys...Its called a dictionary, give it a shot when you write these posts.


----------



## Anonymous

This is the new computer age where we are all spoiled it is called "spell check"


----------



## Delta9

Along these lines....

If anyone's interested in becoming a Fed LE Ranger UMass Amherst runs an academy, which I believe is the one greenhornet has eluded to:

NAREST396A INDEPENDENT STUDY(National Park Service course-$1450 fee) 6cr
A 280-hour course leading to certification as a seasonal law enforcement officer 
with the National Park Service.


----------



## Anonymous

When Mitt or o'bein be comes the next Gov.of this fine state . don't be surpise if the the rangers take over the state house. there is to much waste there. Both MSP and MDC. Also the rumor is that the MSP is getting tried of reponding to Calls from the MDC and want the Rangers to start writing. Then again there is the rumor of the Rangers going into the Division of Law Enfrocement. As NRO's 
The rumor is also that the EPO's want the Rangers. there is 80 EPO Field officers +/- and 40 office and about 130 Field Rangers and 12 staff. it is also rumor that all the western Rangers passed the Exam for the EPO Exam. I miss my Green plymouth ?


----------



## Guest

just my







but I dont and cant see giving the MDC Rangers police powers except for the guy's working out in the western part of the state. And realisticly giving them police powers at the state house I dont think that will ever happen. If they do that in essence they'll have recreated the METS again and honestly I dont see that happening. Giving the (reservation) Rangers( Quabbin,Wachusett,) some type of LE authority makes sense given there job. But to recreate the METS again by giving the state house rangers LE powers, doesnt make any sense to me.

I think( and again this is just my







) or atleast I would hope, is that instead of recreating the METS again the $ it would cost to do that should be spent on hiring more Troopers. Its my opinion that the MSP should patrol the State House and protect those who enter or work there.

Currently the Rangers being up @ the state house is sensless. Fine they do serve a purpose they should be giving tours and things like that.
That is the Job for the State Police. But the problem with that is the state police dont want the job of patroling that state house, but yet there the 1st ones to bitch when the job is deligated to some other dept.

They MSP union @ one point went so far as too run negative ads on am radio early in the morning (re Rangers) and they use to give the Rangers a hard time ( Idont know what the relationship is like now).

In short: The MSP dont want the Job ( thats why they were tossed out in the 1st place), but yet they dont want anyone else to have it either. You figure it out.

If the MDC Rangers obtain police powers and become a PD again, I put the blame on the MSP. Its no fault of there own, I know the MDC Rangers only get what the MSP cant handle( hence hire more Troopers), but at the same token the MSP bitches when it come to patroling the Esplinade or the rinks and pools or salt marsh area's. Whether thats becuase of budgets restraints or laziness remains to be seen. I might buy the bidget excuse now but when I worked there there was no excuse, the MSP just dont wan the job. SO maybe there is a need for the METS, I dont think so. But if the LE agency assigned to do the job doesnt want to do it, someone has too. And the Rangers Glow when MSP turns down a detail. It brings them one step closer to becoming a PD again.

But like I said before and I must reiterate this is only my opinion I think the Rangers should do things like tours and be an informational type of figure( Passive). And the MSP should be there to protect and serve(active Le).

DISCLAIMER: This posting is in no way intended to annoy or incite any anamosity toward any dept or individual.lol

I know this posting may piss someone off somewhere wether it be MDC or MSP. But you must understand those are not my intentions I'm merly posting my opinion, so if this pissed someone off, sorry.


----------



## j809

MDC PARK RANGERS

(1) HACKS who can't get a job anywhere else unless they hold up more signs and wear heavy duty kneepads.

(2) WANNABES - They'd love to be cops, but you know what, MDC PD was a big mistake and so are the MDC. There will NEVER be another MDC PD as hard as they might try, you don't need cops to give tours of the bushes.

(3) BIG BUDGET - I could not believe it when I drove on the Jamaicaway the other day and saw two radar speed trailers with the MDC colors on them. Must be nice having all that dough. Wipe your mouth please.

(4) GOOFS - I saw some of these gunless troopers patroling around 1 Ashburton Place last week and they remind me alot of some deputy sheriffs that have no experience at all, but wear a uniform to work details because they're connected somehow.

I don't like hacks, I don't respect them and luckily there are a few departments out there that still believe in doing the right thing when they hire, mine is one of them (at least with our new chief, he doesn't like hacks).


----------



## Guest

Hey, why dont you tell us how you really feel.







 
LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WOW, I was trying to be politiacly correct, I love the staight forward approach though.


----------



## Guest

DEKK AND THUMPER: You would be refering to?


----------



## Delta9

The MEP MDC merger floats to the surface every so often. Most recently it was floated as a way to increase the MEP staffing levels drasticly without much effort... right... Sounds like a great thing as a suggestion but if you stop and think about it, it becomes a logistical and administrative nightmare. Right now we have enough issues within, we don't need another Dept added to it.


----------



## Anonymous

JB1971, Just your picture here tells what kind of Officer you are. If you are One. What kind of pro ask Hooter girls to pose. and who in there right mind writes a note here to a buddy telling he is working. and believe you are a Hack also. you paid the State $$ to take the civil service test and paid for your PAT $$
plus sat in front of the leadership of your dept and bulled your way in the interveiw.


----------



## Anonymous

Just my







Hunter you are right, I know a few rangers like I said before. The Boston area is fine the way it is, But what worries me is the Brothers at Blue Hills and Quabbin, Wachusett. These Rangers should have some LE Powers. Blue hills gets all the scum all summer long. The Quabbin & Wachusett Rangers are always alone in the woods checking hunters and fishermen. the trucks they drive are from the 1970's. and full of rust. I am a fly-fishermen and spend alot of my retired time fishing the Quabbin & Wachusett. I worried about these Rangers and its only time until someone gets hurt. I believe it's the leadership that places these rangers in harms way and not allowing training in LE. And to delta 9 it was rumor that the DLE and Rangers might merge. I am seeing alot more of new faces from the EP around the area. in regards to the Rangers that I have met at the Blue Hills and Western Rangers. They are all great People. I remember once, I told a Young lady Ranger at wachusett that she should carry a small 25 or 32 in her boot. She was all alone walking the shoreline about a mile from the any road.
how many of us would do that alone in uniform


----------



## Guest

Well said retired MSP, I agree.


----------



## mpd61

To unregistered HANSON,

Please don't rip people apart here without being REGISTERED like most of us(Maybe you're not L.E.)









In defense of Poor JB1971 :

1.He didn't take the hooters picture himself
2.He didn't take the civil service test
3.He is not a Hack ( he writes EVERY politician he pulls over)

He's not perfect either: Just ask the chief 

I do know: He put himself through MPOC
He put himself through College
He drives a Crown Vic
He has MORE specialized training 
than most Troopers.

So lighten up for goodness sakes! We might not always agree but I think he's earned the right to piss and moan about certain things on this forum


----------



## Guest

Oh Boy here we go the SH!t is flying now.


----------



## PearlOnyx

JB,

You seem to throw a lot of garbage the way of Deputy Sheriff's, Rangers, and pretty much anything that is not a Traditional "Police Officer". This is fine, but the name calling is unbecoming. Many of your comments are not directed at the departments and the way the State has Spread it's Law Enforcement powers so thin, but directed at the people who serve in these departments personally. 
You really can't blame guys in these departments for taking details and doing what they're departments and the law allow them to do. That's what pays the bills. Just because you don't like what the Massachusetts State Laws allow us to do, doesn't mean that you have the outright license to disrespect the people employed by these departments (Myself Included). It shows a little immaturity on your part. It's nice to throw put downs around, but when it comes to the end of the day, I'm still working the details which cities and MSP turn down. If your departments were truly upset about losing details, then they wouldn't be turning them down.
Maybe it sounds cool and makes you feel tough to call people "hacks" and disrespect them in an open forum, but to be honest it makes you look kinda like the kid who got picked last in Gym Class. If you really had a problem, you would be lobbying your legislators to abolish the offices which you feel are uncessary.
If you took the time to learn more about people and the efforts of some departments to become more professional organizations, then you might learn that there are many people working for these departments that have no political connection whatstoever, and were hired soley on their abilities. Unfortunatley, I've lost all respect for you because, you know I must be a "hack" and you have no respect for me. Good Luck out there.


----------



## mpd61

Well JB,

I tried man.......  
Lets not all forget our humble beginnings

P.S. Don't get crazy on us and go writing support letters.....take your new car out for a cruise instead

PEACE Y'ALL


----------



## Anonymous

> Originally posted by <Retired/MSP>:
> *Just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter you are right, I know a few rangers like I said before. The Boston area is fine the way it is, But what worries me is the Brothers at Blue Hills and Quabbin, Wachusett. These Rangers should have some LE Powers. Blue hills gets all the scum all summer long. The Quabbin & Wachusett Rangers are always alone in the woods checking hunters and fishermen. the trucks they drive are from the 1970's. and full of rust. I am a fly-fishermen and spend alot of my retired time fishing the Quabbin & Wachusett. I worried about these Rangers and its only time until someone gets hurt. I believe it's the leadership that places these rangers in harms way and not allowing training in LE. And to delta 9 it was rumor that the DLE and Rangers might merge. I am seeing alot more of new faces from the EP around the area. in regards to the Rangers that I have met at the Blue Hills and Western Rangers. They are all great People. I remember once, I told a Young lady Ranger at wachusett that she should carry a small 25 or 32 in her boot. She was all alone walking the shoreline about a mile from the any road.
> how many of us would do that alone in uniform*


Your telling me that these guy's don't have no powers at all. They wear those uinforms. What the F?#@# No iron ?. Who the Hell is in charge there. Do these Rangers that Hunter and Retired/Msp are talking about have a leader?. He Or She must be a Big Time @#$#. how is leadership done. do they have Sgt. Lt, Capt, Chief ?. anyone know where I can contact these Guys. I would love to know how they operate at the Western area. And Last what the hell is wrong with their Union to allow this. After reading these posts I now have a soft feeling for all Rangers. We have help them. like Retired said it's a matter of time.


----------



## Anonymous

Hunter we all know VFASer's cannot spell!!!!


----------



## Anonymous

I'll say it one more time and see my rating plunge....

If you dont want to be a screw (I can say that I am an alumni 10 Block) or a Deputy Sheriff if you happen to be one of the few non-hacks then TAKE THE TEST!!!!


----------



## PearlOnyx

Unfortunatley Thumper, some of us come from cities and towns that almost never hire. An interesting situation that I find myself in too, is that I would have to take a pay cut to go to a police department. Recently my department has changed hiring requirement (AS degree or 4 yrs Millitary) to even apply. So, along with that the pay scale has gone up.


----------



## Guest

Pearl, whre is that? you can private message me if you want with that info. Thanks


----------



## Anonymous

Alot of the Rangers use the Mdc as a stepping stone, they get training and alot of it, but the pay sucks. so they spend about 2 years with the Mdc. Move on to the FED system or other states. as Police officers, LE Rangers, Inpectors. U.S. park police,
R.R. Police, VA.. You can't blame them, if your not a appointed (Hack) you won't go anywhere. and the pay SUCKs for them. so if you see a ranger on a detail 95% the ranger is not a Hack but just making a living.


----------



## frank dreban

could you explain what you mean by lots of training?QUOTE]Originally posted by <Greenhornet/MTA>:
*Alot of the Rangers use the Mdc as a stepping stone, they get training and alot of it, but the pay sucks. so they spend about 2 years with the Mdc. Move on to the FED system or other states. as Police officers, LE Rangers, Inpectors. U.S. park police,
R.R. Police, VA.. You can't blame them, if your not a appointed (Hack) you won't go anywhere. and the pay SUCKs for them. so if you see a ranger on a detail 95% the ranger is not a Hack but just making a living.







*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Anonymous

Frank dreban, I am heading to the Quabbin today and if I see a Ranger I will ask about Training. if not at the Quabbin I will be stopping at the Wachusett in the afternoon. There's only 30 days left of fishing. The Rangers may be busy ,it's Hunting season and their in the woods looking for illegal hunting. My feeling is 99% I will see one on the shoreline. will let you know


----------



## Anonymous

> Originally posted by Delta9:
> *Personally, I've got nothing against the rangers themselves. I'm sure at some point I'll be called a hack as well, but I'd like to think I was hired on merits  ... I just have issues with some of the MDC administrators that I've had run ins with over the past years and their mind sets.*


Delta 9 right on brother!!. The Rangers I have met seem like great people, they are pro's, But the more I see of the Captains and higher ranks, some of them don't know there A#$ from their E%$#. But I have met the chief and some Lt's & Captains that are super people and know there stuff. It's the two century people that they need to get out. the people who got hired when the program started. They are the HACKs.


----------



## VAP1773

> Originally posted by Jim:
> *If they aren't in your town why are you whining about them taking details?*


RANDBO,
You still haven't answered my question.


----------



## Randbo

Jim, Because it is dangerous to have untrained people in the middle of roads doiing the job of trained police officers!! Especially when most people don't notice that they are only park rangers and not a Boston cop or Trooper and that person neads help!! Their traffic vest say STATE on them which would lead most to believe they are cops heck half the people in this state call security guards cops, so they don't know the difference! it is dangerous and I feel bad for the Boston Cop who should get the $33 a hour instead of some ranger! ! 

People see the word STATE and they think TROOPER!! Not to mention I was at 1 Asburton Place last weak and saw a Harley and at first I thought it was a Boston cops but it was a MDC bike!! Another good use for our tax dollers being well spent, thanks Swift!!


----------



## Macop

The Ranger gets the $33 per Hr, cause the Boston cop or the Trooper turned it down, sounds to me like they are trying to get some like everyone else. If no else wants the detail give it to them, whats the point in letting it go unfilled if they are willing to work. MDC are obviously here to stay and will eventually become a Police Dept. I think we all know its only a matter of time, hell it almost happened one. Sorry guys I say get over it and be glad for what you have and don't worry about them, there are working folk like the rest of us. As far as Political hacks, oh well some things will never change. There are those of us who got it and those of us who want it.


----------



## Irishpride

> Originally posted by Macop:
> *The Ranger gets the $33 per Hr.*


Macop who's your info. coming from? PM me if you don't want to air it on the board. If this is true I've got some serious sh%t to stir up @ AFSCME


----------



## Anonymous

There vest say "RANGER" on a flourescent green vest. Open your eyes and take a look next time. They take the details that go unfilled on MDC property, and most of them are good guys trying to make a living like you and me.


----------



## frank dreban

> Originally posted by <22>:
> *There vest say "RANGER" on a flourescent green vest. Open your eyes and take a look next time. They take the details that go unfilled on MDC property, and most of them are good guys trying to make a living like you and me.*


you are correct, they say "ranger"
also they do not get 33 and hour, they get time and a half of their individual rate.
also the only details they get on roads are ones that they get from the troopers that they cant/dont/wont fill. if any troopers here are pissed about the ranger doing road details they have only themselves to blame.also someone made an "ass/elbow" comment..............right on the nose!!!!!


----------



## Anonymous

Hey Rando if you can't tell the difference between a Boston Police bike and a Ranger Bike with red lights on the front painted green and tan, maybe you should consider a career change.


----------



## Irishpride

> Originally posted by <Sgt.Phil>:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Ranger starts at Grade 14 to 20.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Right BUT CPO's had to fight for detail pay, (only $25/hr not $33) to get written into the contract and the MDC should not be giving them more $$ for details. My complaint is not w/MDC, hell if they can make the $$, good for them but all I mean is it might be used as a negotiating tool for CPO's to get more $$$ for details.


----------



## mpd61

O.K. boys! stop pissing at each other!!









Jared, AFSCME is a joke, so calm down buddy. Somebody needs to tell Sgt. Phil that Grade 12 step one is >$25,000 and I doubt ANY ranger is going to start at Grade 20.

What nobody EVER answers here is what Quals like academy and such do the MDC Rangers have and/or require?

Are they Sworn L.E.?

And last but not least, The MDC Police are GONE.......and even the Commonwealth of Mass doesn't recreate dinosaurs









Hello! is anybody out there?


----------



## Delta9

Found it....

CHAPTER 92. METROPOLITAN SEWERS, WATER AND PARKS. 

Chapter 92: Section 34B. Park ranger program; promulgation and notice of rules and regulations; authority of rangers.

Section 34B. (a) The metropolitan district commission is hereby authorized to establish a park ranger program within the department to preserve, maintain and protect the parks, reservation, historic sites and open space and to ensure the environmental integrity of properties under the care, custody and control of the commission.

(b) To further the objectives of the park ranger program, the department shall be concerned with the use by the public for exercise, education and recreation of the reservations; and, notwithstanding any general or special law or administrative bulletin to the contrary, the commission shall adopt rules and regulations to define the authority of the park rangers in performing their duties and responsibilities to preserve and protect the reservations as defined above. Rules and regulations so promulgated shall include but not be limited to defining the programs, program objectives, mission, working rules and responsibilities of the park rangers.

(c) The commission shall cause such rules and regulations to be posted in the reservations to which they apply and shall also cause the same to be published at least once in a newspaper published in the county where said reservations are in whole or in part situated, and such posting and publication shall be sufficient notice to all persons. The sworn certificate of any member of the commission or of its secretary of such posting and publishing shall be prima facie evidence thereof.

(d) The park rangers are hereby authorized to issue citations under duly promulgated rules and regulations to any person violating any regulation concerning the parking of motor vehicles, littering, defacing commission property and disturbing flora and fauna. Whoever violates any rule or regulation made hereunder shall be punished by a fine not exceeding two hundred dollars.


----------



## Macop

Irishpride and Sgt Phil unreg as far as where I got my info regarding the $33 an hr rate, look in the post before mine. I got that info from Rando's post. Irishpride stir it up brotha. And Sgt Phil I dont know what thier training is, or what your problem is, I dont recall attacking the rangers traing for traffic, in fact if you knew how to read you would see I was defending them. And I don't know why you think I work for a college, maybe you are confused and think I am someone else, who knows. I work for a small town.


----------



## mpd61

> Originally posted by Delta9:
> *Found it....
> 
> CHAPTER 92. METROPOLITAN SEWERS, WATER AND PARKS.
> 
> Chapter 92: Section 34B. Park ranger program; promulgation and notice of rules and regulations; authority of rangers.
> 
> Section 34B.
> 
> (d) The park rangers are hereby authorized to issue citations under duly promulgated rules and regulations to any person violating any regulation concerning the parking of motor vehicles, littering, defacing commission property and disturbing flora and fauna. Whoever violates any rule or regulation made hereunder shall be punished by a fine not exceeding two hundred dollars.*


Cool! Thanks Delta 

So.......It looks like MDC Rangers are empowered to issue PARKING citations. O.K.

And.....They can write people for messing up MDC property, plants and animals. O.K.

BUT............................
I don't see anything about ARREST or references to sworn personnel. Sorry, but I don't see anything that comes close to Law Enforcement. Again, They are a professional group. However, they are NOT a police force
Right?.................................


----------



## Anonymous

> Originally posted by Delta9:
> [QB]Found it....
> 
> CHAPTER 92. METROPOLITAN SEWERS, WATER AND PARKS.
> 
> (b) To further the objectives of the park ranger program, the department shall be concerned with the use by the public for exercise, education and recreation of the reservations; and, notwithstanding any general or special law or administrative bulletin to the contrary, the commission shall adopt rules and regulations to define the authority of the park rangers in performing their duties and responsibilities to preserve and protect the reservations as defined above. Rules and regulations so promulgated shall include but not be limited to defining the programs, program objectives, mission, working rules and responsibilities of the park rangers.
> 
> this Ranger program has not been bound into Law. It's a Open Program and Duties and rules are added yearly. This Law was in place at the time of the Met Police for The Park Ranger program in the metro Park Ranger program. In the Pass years, A Division of the State house ranger came online and a Marine Unit, As well as a Division of Watershed Rangers. all under the MDC. Each division has it's rules and Laws. If you plan on posting Laws please use the New Laws And Not The Old Undelete Rules from the 1980's.


----------



## Delta9

> Originally posted by <Rep/aide>:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Delta9:
> [QB]Found it....
> 
> this Ranger program has not been bound into Law. It's a Open Program and Duties and rules are added yearly. This Law was in place at the time of the Met Police for The Park Ranger program in the metro Park Ranger program. In the Pass years, A Division of the State house ranger came online and a Marine Unit, As well as a Division of Watershed Rangers. all under the MDC. Each division has it's rules and Laws. If you plan on posting Laws please use the New Laws And Not The Old Undelete Rules from the 1980's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *the ranger program is not bound into law? so how does it exist? the state doesn't do anything unless the law or constitution says it may. and each division has it's own rules and laws? so there's another set of MGL's that the public isn't allowed to see? I think you might be refering to 350 CMR which further defines the MDC structure. but the basis for the program must be in the law somewhere. the section i posted is directly from the General Court's homepage, so the law still exists....


----------



## Anonymous

You boy's and Girls get the name Park Ranger out of your Heads. they are not DEM Rangers. MDC Has Reservation Rangers, Marine Unit Rangers / Watershed Rangers. State House Detactment Rangers and Special Operation Unit. The only place in state title for park ranger is under the Dem. It's Ranger I, Ranger II, Ranger III, under MDC. And there is only 5 Park Rangers in the state. and for the life of me why are you talking about the MDC you should be glad it's building up. You just might have a shot at a job. And everyone of you would jump at it's. I will !!


----------



## Randbo

IS THEIR A DIFFERENCE, PARK RANGER RANGER!!! WHO CARES SAME THING!!!
I WOULD BE HAPPY WITH PARK RANGER INSTEAD OF HACK!!!!!


----------



## Anonymous

Hack

H= Honorable

A= Allegiance

C= Champion

K= Knowledge


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Honorable and knowledgeable? No, the opposite is what makes a hack A HACK! Ok, well, I guess some hacks could have knowledge, but honor? That's like calling goldfish shit "caviar."

How about this:

Hired
Ass
Candidate
Kisser


----------



## Anonymous

> Originally posted by Officer Dunngeon:
> *Honorable and knowledgeable?
> 
> How about this: The Ranger are getting dogs for state buildings, better start looking hottiecop,
> 
> *


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

What are you talking about??????


----------



## mpd61

Hi there,

I think he means that the dogs are being implemented to enhance the ambient intelligence of the MDC Ranger force

Secondary benefit is a partner who will protect them from harm/themselves.

Third is that the dogs will pull the ranger out of harms way (street) while doing details, thus lowering lost time due to Industrial Accident forms submissions.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Wow, I am very impressed with your translation of caveman talk!


----------



## Xyr_gt

Hey guys i happen to work for the Mdc, Although i work with the highway division of the operations dept, we have a close knit between the troopers and rangers, and although there political hacks its there job its how they make money like us.. so we cannot put them down as much as many of us dont like them, as for the details on roadwork most fulltime ranger's have gone to classes on traffic saftey with the highway division guys because i have seen some ranger's there along with troopers and guys from our division so like someone said earlyer lets all act like men here and respect them for the little theat there able to do, they may save your life one day you just dont know..


----------



## Xyr_gt

Also i think a starting ranger position is a grade 14..(depends what you get throw into) which is around 1,500 bi weekly, There vests do not say state on them they say "ranger" and all they are is simply the eye's and ears to the very busy state police alright so there hacks..there just trying to make a living like you and me..i don't know what the deal is now but last i heard they were trying to get out of our union "afscme" and go into the "c.o.p.s" union i believe i don't think that panned out to well seeing how they have no detaining powers. As for road details as mentioned earlyer they only fill positions on Mdc roadways that both Troopers and Local leo's don't want, as for the person who saw the speed trailers, those are run and maintained by the state police they have our colors and logo's on it because they were Purchased by the mdc for use on mdc roadways not to be taken to masshighway roadways, all those colors are is a way of knowing its a piece of our equipment and not being used on 128 or another masshighway roadway. we however have given those to the state police whom we work very closely with requesting where they be placed anything else i can help someone with? irate:


----------



## Guest

1st.) welcome to the board xyr_gt 

2nd.) If you check the date on the last post in this forum it was last year, your input is welcome however this topic has been, always is, and will always be, beaten to a pulp.

So just FYI on this subject (although not recently) is always the dead horse that some are not done beating, Dont take offense to it,its not personal.

again enjoy the board and welcome.


----------



## Xyr_gt

Bahahahahaha godayum... i cannot believe i didint check the date.. i come from a diffrent board and the recent topic's are usually posted that day hehe okay i gotta start checking dates over here haha anyhow nice to meet you and i feel welcome again thanks!


----------

